# How do I Aviod Apt Rental Scams



## movingtobcn (Nov 30, 2011)

Ive spent hours and have finally decided on an apt. Beautiful place, great location, great price.

400 euros a month.
600 security deposit, refundable.

Hasnt asked for money until now that Ive agreed to rent.

These has been the last requests from the renter:
my name
address
date of move in/out
copy of passport/id

which will initialize the rental contract.
and proceed with my full payment of 1000 euros (before my arrival)

this insures a recieipt and the lease contract making myself a legal tenant..

ok...

ive googled his name and its popped up on scam lists.. 

is there anything alarming abt this process. thats usually how it goes where i live and rent. 

i wasnt going to pay anything until the owner and myself were physically present at the apartment anyway.

and furthermore.. when a refund is expected for the security deposit, how does that work out when the rentee has left the country??

thanks agn in advance for you help :clap2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I know its not easy, but I personally wouldnt ever, ever, ever, ever, ever, ever, ever, ever, ever, ever, ever, ever, ever, ever, ever, ever............ recommend renting a property without seeing it!! At best you dont get a true picture of the property (photos lie!), at worst you're asking to be scammed! Come over and do it when you're here

As for return of the deposit (Which shouldnt ever be more than one months rental) Most people dont pay the last months rent

Jo xxx


----------



## movingtobcn (Nov 30, 2011)

hi jo i agree with you 100% 

barcelona has soo many apts. one week at a hotel is roughly the price of one month at an apt. 

but i will never send money in advanve until i am physically present. 

and you say i should only pay another 400 for the deposit and just not pay my last months rent :confused2:

i honestly think i wont stay longer that 2 months.. i need to conserve so that i can return in the future. this is a "test" trip

thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

movingtobcn said:


> Ive spent hours and have finally decided on an apt. Beautiful place, great location, great price.
> 
> 400 euros a month.
> 600 security deposit, refundable.
> ...


it's very simple

never pay anything until you move in

never move into a property you haven't actually visited

for a proper rental contract you only legally have to pay 1 month rent in advance & 1 month as a deposit

as far as getting the deposit back......................good luck with that - I've yet to meet anyone who has actually managed to get their deposit back


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

movingtobcn said:


> hi jo i agree with you 100%
> 
> barcelona has soo many apts. one week at a hotel is roughly the price of one month at an apt.
> 
> ...


just saw this after my last reply - & just remembered that you want a holiday let essentially - so the 'rental laws' don't apply

I still wouldn't pay more than a month rent upfront & a month deposit at the very most - I don't know anything about the law for holiday rentals though


----------



## movingtobcn (Nov 30, 2011)

ok xabiachica

thanks for the useful info.. dont expect a refund. 

there wont be any cash activity til i am there. 

thank you


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

movingtobcn said:


> hi jo i agree with you 100%
> 
> barcelona has soo many apts. one week at a hotel is roughly the price of one month at an apt.
> 
> ...



Most rental agreements in Spain are for 11 months. If they're shorter, they are usually more expensive and become "holiday rents" a two week rental can cost as more than a months rent on an 11 month contract. But then of course it has to cover utilities, as would a two month contract. You certainly need to actually talk to someone and thrash out terms rather than simply agree to things over the net - and if a name comes up as a possible scammer?? Dont bother with it, there are many landlords in Barcelona!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I ought to point out that tenants are legally ovliged to pay the last months rent and landlords are legally obliged to pay back the deposit as long as the terms have been adhered to - hhhmmmm, as Xabiachica says, we've yet to hear of that happening!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I ought to point out that tenants are legally obliged to pay the last months rent and landlords are legally obliged to pay back the deposit as long as the terms have been adhered to - hhhmmmm, as Xabiachica says, we've yet to hear of that happening!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## movingtobcn (Nov 30, 2011)

ok so the odds are getting better 

Ive been to spain before. Its a lovely country. Lovely enough to want to move there myself. My greatgrandparents are from vigo, and oh so many other great greats, etc from other Schengen Countries


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I ought to point out that tenants are legally obliged to pay the last months rent and landlords are legally obliged to pay back the deposit as long as the terms have been adhered to - hhhmmmm, as Xabiachica says, we've yet to hear of that happening!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


as I said though - that's for proper residential lets - I have no idea as to the rules on holiday lets - or whether you would even be legally required to pay a deposit


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

movingtobcn said:


> ok so the odds are getting better
> 
> Ive been to spain before. Its a lovely country. Lovely enough to want to move there myself. My greatgrandparents are from vigo, and oh so many other great greats, etc from other Schengen Countries



Spain is a lovely country but its financially in a terrible mess, unemployment is high and its about to undergo some serious cuts and changes from its new government. But if you have funds to live on and if you make sure you are there legally, you should be ok

Jo xxx


----------



## movingtobcn (Nov 30, 2011)

funds depleting.. 

but with a little more time i am sure i can gain citizenship fairly easily..

so for now let it be a short holiday... and heres to not end up on the streets or in a hostal


----------

